

The economics of stealing bikes - roycyang
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/09/07/160753071/the-economics-of-stealing-bikes

======
verganileonardo
The original article was submitted to Hacker News some weeks ago...

~~~
roycyang
Right, the original article by Priceonomics was submitted weeks ago. This is a
follow up by NPR that included an interview with Priceonomics' Rohin Dhar and
some other interviews including the SFPD, etc.

